# Favorite Sposie ...for sposie users



## Isaacs_mom (Jul 19, 2006)

: I know sposies , just wondering what is your fave that you use if you do for nite time and/or travel??
TIA


----------



## swell_mel (Jul 20, 2006)

Before we switched to cd we always used the Huggies Supreme. They always had the best fit with no drooping inbetween the crotch. That always happened to us with Pampers.


----------



## octobermom (Aug 31, 2005)

Well I don't "like" sposies but they work best for us at night so I "like" that they well work at night







Weve gone through several for diaper type I prefer huggies supreme there the only ones that didn't leave gel beads all over her or give rashes. For the past year we went to night assorbancy pull ups that worked well. Our newest ( and I have a ton so they will work)







: are good nights she wore her first last night and was totaly clear skinned and free of icky beads in the moring. I actually think I'm liking the fact the run a little big cause of air flow but my DD 4 (well she will be on Thusday) so these wont work for a baby.


----------



## marymamma (Mar 22, 2004)

For a newborn, I like either Huggies Supreme or Pampers Swaddlers. Both are soft and stretchy and fit well.

For an older baby/toddler, I like Luvs. They work well and IMO don't smell quite as bad as the rest.


----------



## sarahf7 (Oct 31, 2005)

When Max was a newborn, I like the Pampers swaddlers.

When he was older, I liked the Target brand diapers and used Huggies Overnites for nighttime. That is what we used until we switched to CD's


----------



## jnmom (Sep 16, 2004)

we use pampers, either cruisers or baby dry, doesn't matter. I don't like how huggies fit anymore, and Target isn't convenient.


----------



## LoveBaby (Jul 22, 2004)

we've been using target brand while I battle morning sickness and awful hard water can'tgetthemcleanforanything ammonia smelling dipes.


----------



## mags (May 4, 2004)

We use sposies at night, since no CD ever worked w/o leaking. I like the sam's club brand. The pampers have this weird baby powder smell that makes everything smell like poo and the huggies always blew up the back for poops. The sam's club ones are VERY similar to the target ones, I get the feeling they are made by the same company.


----------



## lexbeach (Mar 6, 2002)

We went through phases of using sposies at night. We always used the seventh generation brand, and they worked great.

Lex


----------



## PrettyBird (Jun 19, 2005)

We are using sposies at night right now (but I ordered some hemp dipes so hopefully we can cut that out soon! Woohoo!) Pampers swaddlers fit the best for us but they do stink like perfume. 7th generation didn't really fit well on dd. The waist wasn't wide enough and the butt had way too much room.


----------



## katytheprincess2 (Jun 10, 2004)

I used sposies with my first two and liked pampers swaddlers/cruisers.


----------



## GooeyRN (Apr 24, 2006)

As a little one, I liked Pampers swaddlers the best. As she got older, I like LUVs. But I am cheap so I buy the generics. We never had a problem with gel beads or rashes. Huggies always leaked for us.


----------



## heatherbell (Jun 8, 2005)

My daughter pees so much at night time that she could be the spokeschild for Niagara Falls









We use sposies at night and on long car trips. We'd been using LUVS but they started to fit weird. So we splurged and bought Pampers Baby Dry. It was amazing the difference we saw immediately. Well worth the extra dollars for the extra few hours of sleep they (and in return, I) get each night.


----------



## jbmill2 (Oct 15, 2006)

7th generation. if i have to expose him to hte gel, i'd rather not to the chlorine as well.


----------



## octobermom (Aug 31, 2005)

I used to like Luvs as well but the don't make a size that fits her anymore. I trying to save some money last month picked up a pack of target diapers, cause we used to like them stopped and thought for under $5 I'd try them again. EWW no when ever she wet the gell gunk would ball up in the morning she had these hard large balls of gunk in her that can't be comfotable.







: I could never figure it out We had some generic from especially for baby that did the same thing.


----------



## mamasthree (Jul 15, 2006)

Quote:

For a newborn, I like either Huggies Supreme or Pampers Swaddlers. Both are soft and stretchy and fit well.

For an older baby/toddler, I like Luvs. They work well and IMO don't smell quite as bad as the rest.








: I always preferred Pampers over Huggies, but they both worked well. Used Luvs as they got older. We sposied our first two...I am using sposies at night right now--I've tried some cloth, but she's soaked right through everything I've put on her so far. I'm waiting for her to fit into her smalls--which she could if her silly stump would come off!!!


----------



## 2crazykids (Jun 19, 2005)

The TUSHIES brand are the best for the earth and your baby if you are going to not use cloth and use sposies. I used them for nightime and for traveling. Very good diapers. No plastic beading, no bleach. They delivered right to my house and I never ran out b/c i joined the club and got them delivered every 3 weeks.


----------



## 2M's Mom (Aug 4, 2006)

I have used the pampers swaddlers/cruisers.


----------



## octobermom (Aug 31, 2005)

I really wish we could use the more enviromental friendly ones even for one diaper a day but sadly they give DD horrible rashes I'm not sure why but both Tushes and 7th generation do the same actually any of the 7th generation products give my DD horrid rahes (detergent wipes )


----------



## LizaBear (Feb 1, 2003)

It's been a while since we've used any 'sposie diapers, and we had one beyotch of a time finding a brand that didn't cause DS to break out in a bleeding rash almost instantly.

The ONLY one we found that worked (didn't know of 7th Gen, Tushies, etc then) was "Truly" diapers at Zellers.


----------



## CJ 5 (May 30, 2004)

There is actually a disposable diaper system that you flush rather than put in landfills. I have never tried them but if you did a search I am sure you could find them.


----------



## marymamma (Mar 22, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CJ 5* 
There is actually a disposable diaper system that you flush rather than put in landfills. I have never tried them but if you did a search I am sure you could find them.

Are you thinking about G diapers? They have a washable cover and flushable liners.


----------



## Isaacs_mom (Jul 19, 2006)

Thanks for all the suggestions


----------



## Mel L (Sep 9, 2006)

We did pampers cruisers/swaddlers since ds was allergic to pretty much everything else under the sun (or it didn't work). There is a chemical in Pampers Baby dry (same as huggies supremes) that would break him and my nephew out like crazy. We were able to use huggies overnights without a problem for super soaker nights.


----------



## lovingmommyhood (Jul 28, 2006)

Huggies Supreme Family here.


----------



## bleeglaser (Aug 8, 2005)

We just switched to CD because the sposies leak on us at night. The leaking diapers are the Huggies Supreme. I used regular huggies up until ds was 1 yr. I really liked them and didn't have issues with leaking. I got one batch of Huggies Supremes and they're all leaky. It was just the push I needed to get CD's. I love CD's now! (We have the easy ones, almost sposies but not. BumGenius AIO's and some Fuzzi Bunz pockets)


----------



## griffin2004 (Sep 25, 2003)

LOVE Huggies Supreme!


----------



## Minoh (Jan 19, 2006)

We use 7th generation at night. They've been great for ds!


----------



## rrmrose (Aug 10, 2005)

I love LUVS!


----------



## sandsprite (Feb 16, 2004)

I hate to be a ... I don't know. but considering 95% of the population uses disposiables, can't you get this info from practically any other parent.

Isn't this suppose to be a cloth diapering board???


----------



## bdavis337 (Jan 7, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sandsprite* 
I hate to be a ... I don't know. but considering 95% of the population uses disposiables, can't you get this info from practically any other parent.

Isn't this suppose to be a cloth diapering board???

I haven't posted here in quite some time, as we switched from CD's to sposies a few months ago. But I have some strong opinions here - this is a DIAPERING board. True, the majority of the regular posters are cd users, but that's not the point. It's for diapering issues of any sort, cloth or disposable. And perhaps the OP has little access to other parents with children in diapers. Please be nice.


----------



## Isaacs_mom (Jul 19, 2006)

i use cd , but some of us sometimes use sposies for nite or travel and i just was wondering what they prefered







: just a ? no one else seemed to mind , plus this is a diapering board so anyone is welcome sposie or cd user alike


----------



## akbrough (Mar 24, 2004)

I recently took a break from cloth and used sposies for a little while. I am still using them at night and will probably continue to use them at night. On Lucy I prefer Huggies Supreme, but Luvs are okay too. I haven't tried Pampers on her because I haven't been able to get a good deal on them yet. (I have TONS of coupons from huggies, and when I found them on sale I used my coupons on top of the sale and got a heck of a deal!) I used sposies full time on my oldest as well as DD #2 until she was a year old. On my oldest we could use anything except Luvs. They broke her out like crazy! I mostly used Parents Choice diapers on her. (They were Dry Bottoms back then.) With #2 I could use anything except Huggies, which broke HER out. Again, we mostly used Dry Bottoms, but when I could I liked to splurge on Pampers Cruisers. She was a VERY chubby baby, and they fit her so well!


----------



## triciar (Aug 22, 2006)

my dd did better with huggies than pampers - target brand was good too, and cheap


----------



## anyuka (Aug 10, 2005)

Seventh Generation are great! Never leak, especially at night. We've recently started using Fuzzy Bunz and love them, but still use the Seventh Generation at night.


----------



## mama2liam (Jun 18, 2004)

I've tried Pampers Cruisers, Huggies Natural Fit, and some no-name brand, I forget which kind. I like the Pampers Cruisers the best, but cannot *wait* to switch back to cloth next month. This sposie business has been 2 months too long for me already!


----------



## kymholly (Jul 18, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bdavis337* 
I haven't posted here in quite some time, as we switched from CD's to sposies a few months ago. But I have some strong opinions here - this is a DIAPERING board. True, the majority of the regular posters are cd users, but that's not the point. It's for diapering issues of any sort, cloth or disposable. And perhaps the OP has little access to other parents with children in diapers. Please be nice.









:


----------



## pampered_mom (Mar 27, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *octobermom* 
Well I don't "like" sposies but they work best for us at night so I "like" that they well work at night

















:

Honestly, we've used just about every brand out there at one point or another (especially before we switched to CDs mostly full-time, except at night). We could never do the generics b/c they either gave ds a rash or leaked pretty bad. I like the Huggies, but they're a bit too expensive for us. We always ended up going back to Luvs and that's what we're using now at night.


----------



## ustasmom (Jan 12, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sandsprite* 
I hate to be a ... I don't know. but considering 95% of the population uses disposiables, can't you get this info from practically any other parent.

Isn't this suppose to be a cloth diapering board???

Yes, when you read the guidelines it does say CLOTH diapers. There used to be a diapering page with a cute cloth-diapered bum on the page. And there would be links with discounts to WAHMs who make cloth diapers. Not links to P&G or Kimberley Clark, links to WAHMs.

You don't ask about carrying your baby in a bucket on the Babywearing board, you don't ask which formula is best on the Lactation board, you don't ask the vax schedule on the Vaccinations board, you don't ask what your child should wear to their first day of Kindergarten on the homeschooling board, and you don't ask which sposie is best on the cloth diapering board. There are plenty of mainstream boards to be found on the Internet.


----------



## Isaacs_mom (Jul 19, 2006)

seriously their are alot of momma's who use sposies , if you do not want to talk about sposies don't read the post ... enough of the rude comments ...
i totally prefer cd but i am having a time getting my nite time dipe down so i was wondering what fellow cd mommas liked if they used them ...
i do not see the moderators saying anything ... you do not like the thread ignore it


----------



## octobermom (Aug 31, 2005)

Quote:

You don't ask about carrying your baby in a bucket on the Babywearing board, you don't ask which formula is best on the Lactation board, you don't ask the vax schedule on the Vaccinations board, you don't ask what your child should wear to their first day of Kindergarten on the homeschooling board, and you don't ask which sposie is best on the cloth diapering board. There are plenty of mainstream boards to be found on the Internet.
Actually with the exception of the homeschooling one which makes no sense I have seen all those questions asked they just take on a diffrent meaning. For example vaccation boards also include delayed and selective so a question on schedules make sense







Even avid baby wearing may post a question about strollers and travel systems. Some times even avid breastfeeders have real issues and may need some formula help or questions and need the support of those who understand.
The OP is a cloth diaper user we know her as one shes not someone dropping in to say I love sposies come join me. I'm guessing she simpily asked because she trusts the opnions of her fellow CD moms to know what works better when one does "need" an alternitive that she'd may likely get more enviromental choices maybe a type she has not heard of







.

Quote:

Yes, when you read the guidelines it does say CLOTH diapers. There used to be a diapering page with a cute cloth-diapered bum on the page. And there would be links with discounts to WAHMs who make cloth diapers. Not links to P&G or Kimberley Clark, links to WAHMs.
From the guide lines...

Quote:

General posting etiquette. *The Diapering board* is first and foremost a place of support and encouragement for and information about diapering. So, there will naturally be discussion about diapers - "What's good?", "What should I buy?", "Is x better than y?" and so on. A member's response to such discussion should be within the realm of their personal experiences with a specific 'product', and would involve sharing information for the benefit of the member requesting the information and the entire community.
While I do know much of the guidelines involve cd and that clearly reading these boards this is a "CD support board







I don't see anything that says flat out CD only or that discussion of sposie use is forbidden it just says "diapering board'


----------



## Isaacs_mom (Jul 19, 2006)

thanks octobermom


----------



## chandistar (Jul 25, 2006)

i like the target brand. they have cute carebears on them and in my opinion they worked better than the huggies i had used before. they are cheaper too but not cheap enough so i'm switching to cloth


----------



## Isaacs_mom (Jul 19, 2006)

i like the target too ... but they leak at nite so i will not get them anymore since that is when i usually use a sposie sometimes at nite


----------



## sandsprite (Feb 16, 2004)

I am sorry but I still stand by my understanding of this.

95 % of parents in the western world use sposies. I know NO ONE out here that uses cloth and this my little piece of the world and where I am not a freak for CDing. there are hundreds of other parenting pages out there that give out sposie advice, and tons of places that give you free samples of sposies.

I have been coming here for 3 years and this the first time I have seen a sposie thread. dedicated to the wonders of sposies. I am not judging you for using sposies, hell all my friends and family that have children use sposies. but come on. is there anyplace I can go where I am not the freak for using cloth diapers. not even a cloth diapering board.

yes it is a "daipering forum" under the "natural family living forum" what exactly is "natural" about sposies.


----------



## grypx831 (May 22, 2005)

My daughter used papmers (swaddlers, I think) for the first three days while she was in the hospital, and later Huggies that I bought at Sams (I'm pregnant again and had hyperemesis and just could not handle rinsing cloth or the ammonia smell) - I freakin HATE the huggies. Luvs and pampers cruisers are much better for older babies, and what we use for emergencies and sometimes overnight.


----------



## stellimamo (Jan 9, 2006)

We do sposies at daycare and we use Target and really like them as far as sposies go. They are cheaper, fit well, and the size dd is in has "carebears" on the front and sometmes those bears are the only reason she will lay do w/o a fight to get changed.


----------



## octobermom (Aug 31, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sandsprite* 
I am sorry but I still stand by my understanding of this.

95 % of parents in the western world use sposies. I know NO ONE out here that uses cloth and this my little piece of the world and where I am not a freak for CDing. there are hundreds of other parenting pages out there that give out sposie advice, and tons of places that give you free samples of sposies.

I have been coming here for 3 years and this the first time I have seen a sposie thread. dedicated to the wonders of sposies. I am not judging you for using sposies, hell all my friends and family that have children use sposies. but come on. is there anyplace I can go where I am not the freak for using cloth diapers. not even a cloth diapering board.

yes it is a "daipering forum" under the "natural family living forum" what exactly is "natural" about sposies.

She asked one question one thread your asking an established memeber here to go register on a diffrent main stram board over one innosent question. And what about her question makes you a freek for using cloth














no where did she say sposies rule cloth drools







and again no where in the rules does it say questions on disposables are forbidden.
Some of us have difftent reason for needing sposies some use daycares where cloth isn't accepted some may need tempory sposie use cause of flood issues or excessive travel some llike mine have gone to partially sposies after battling lots of skin issues and have found sposies work "better" for that time. I have no desire to go onto a main stream board and listen to all the crap sourounding that just cause I have a simple one question on sposies. Thanks but no thanks. And that doesn't affect your being 100% CD at all.


----------



## lexbeach (Mar 6, 2002)

Hi,

As a mod of the Diapering forum, I just wanted to step in and clarify that no rules have been broken in this thread. It does not violate the User Agreement. As of this moment, the Diapering Forum does not have a statement of purpose, and discussion of disposable diapers is allowed. I do not believe that an occassional thread with questions about disposable diapers should change the fact that this is basically a place to talk about *cloth* diapers.

That said, I have been surprised by the focus on mainstream sposies, as opposed to some of the more natural products available today (such as Seventh Generation, Tushies, Tender Care, 365 Chlorine-Free Diapers). There are alternatives to Pampers, Huggies, Luvs, Target brand, etc., and I think it would be really nice to know how the less chemically-laden brands compare.

Here is a link that describes some of the chemicals found in mainstream sposies (as well as some of the more natural brands):

http://www.thediaperhyena.com/diaper...ne3_health.htm

For some people, there are definitely times when they feel they need to use sposies (even if they'd rather use cloth). This does not mean that people are required to support brands such as Pampers and Huggies which show little concern for the environment and make no attempt to cut back on the chemicals used in disposable diapers.

I would love to see this discussion take on more of a Natural Family Living focus, if it continues.

Lex


----------



## octobermom (Aug 31, 2005)

Thanks
I know I have said I use good nights at night as opposed to cloth or enviromental safe ones. I still support the enviromental ones more would encourage them first but we cannot use them (the 7th generation tushies ect) they cause rashes for what ever reason.








I alos haven't found a "enviromentally friendly" sposie that fits my DD anyone know of one?


----------



## cchrissyy (Apr 22, 2003)

Lex, thanks for that link. I'd actually never considered chemicals/maufacturing/etc when I've bought sposies- just fit/feel and price. I'm glad to have your info for my future decisions

(PS- I like Swaddlers for 1 and 2, then Costco's Kirkland brand for 3,4,5)


----------



## CalebsMama05 (Nov 26, 2005)

I use pampers baby dry's or top care the brand at shopko (where I work)

the pampers stink a lot but they hold the most and don't bead up or LEAK like huggies. the top care works like pampers but don't stink so given the choice i'd take the top care. they are almost the same price though and I dont get a discount on them


----------



## CalebsMama05 (Nov 26, 2005)

i hear a lot of good things about 7th generation where can i find these to try them out?


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CalebsMama05* 
i hear a lot of good things about 7th generation where can i find these to try them out?

Do you have a food co-op near you? Any health food stores?

I just bought some 7th Generation dipes for a trip out of town, but we use 100% cloth at home. We had bought Pampers and they gave her a horrid horrid nasty rash. My sister works at a health food store and picked me up some 7th Generation ones and now DH is sneaking those on her instead of CD.


----------



## Isaacs_mom (Jul 19, 2006)

is their a website for 7th gen or any of the others , I too would like to try them out for my occasional sposie use ...
thanks lex for the link


----------



## PrettyBird (Jun 19, 2005)

Here is a pretty good price at drugstore.com
They have sizes 1-6

http://www.drugstore.com/search/sear...&Go.x=0&Go.y=0

Lex, thanks for posting that link. I am so glad we are done with sposies for night. DD still has to wear them on Thursday mornings at the DCP. I think I will try the 365 brand instead of Pampers since 7th Generation doesn't fit her.


----------



## calidarling (Jul 14, 2006)

we only use sposies every once in a while, for going out or such, however, the only ones that i can use are Tushies. all other sposies smell like purfume to me and it grosses me out! now Tushies are not like a regular sposie, you cannot leave them on for hours on end, but we have not had any leaks as of yet. they can be a little stiff and are bulky compared to other sposies but they have no gel or anything and they are priced the same as other sposies. we buy ours at Whole Foods however you can get them online.


----------



## tiffer23 (Nov 7, 2005)

We used/use Pampers Swaddlers. SO soft. Heck, they are softer than some of my cloth diapers, and they breathe well too!


----------



## zavierchick (May 12, 2005)

just popping in with a few places online to get some of the more enviro friendly brands:

Gaiam
Carries G Diapers and 7th Generation

Mother Nature
I haven't used these before, just found it while surfing around on line







but they seem to fit the bill

I know some people boycott them, but Amazon's new Grocery store section is carrying a ton of organics/enviro friendly stuff, including Tushies and Mother Nature (oddly enough, they had 7th Gen on there a couple weeks ago and now it is gone...)

and just to agree with octobermom, Little Man has had rashes from 7th Gen, too







. With our first, I had a few the few prowraps and prefolds that had been handed down to me, but Peanut was such a "peanut" that absolutely nothing would fit her except the tiniest sposie preemie dipes- I can't even remember the brand anymore, and even those we had to fold down in the back or they were around her armpits







Absolutely everything except Target brand made her break out into heinous rashes, I so wish I would have known then what I know now, she probably would have been a much happier cloth diapered baby, but I just thought that CD would be what my mom always had for us- prefold with rubber pants and pins- I never thought to look into it then


----------



## CalebsMama05 (Nov 26, 2005)

we have an atkins (?) I'll go there and see if they have any.


----------



## CalebsMama05 (Nov 26, 2005)

omg there's no way I can spend $60 on a pack of 40 diapers!!!









eta: oh i'm sorry that's for four packs. haha....

that would make them...$15 for a pack of 40....we'll see if atkins carries them cheaper.


----------



## huggingmama (Oct 17, 2005)

We use 7th generation occasionally (when not using cloth). We do get them from Amazon... I stilll see them there even though a previous poster said they weren't there anymore? Anyway, see http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_ss_gw...ration+diapers

(and they're cheaper there than the other links I've seen so far)


----------



## Siana (Jun 21, 2004)

Seventh Generation.

I don't use sposies, but I have friends who say they're great.


----------



## myjulybabes (Jun 24, 2003)

So who makes the biggest natural sposies? Ds is 5 yrs old and pushing 50lbs. He's outgrown the biggest cloth diapers I could find, plus, his school requires sposies, so I need _something_ here. We're working on potty learning, but he's pretty developmentally delayed and it's a really slooooow process. As an idea on his size...we're about to move to GoodNites if we can't find something more natural because the biggest sizes of Pullups, Luvs, and Huggies barely cover his whole bum anymore.

Oh, and my own suggestion for those still diapering babies or toddlers would be 7th Generation. We used those a couple years ago and they worked nicely, no gel beads on the skin, no leaking. The biggest issue was that they aren't at all stretchy, so they might not work as well for a chubby baby.


----------



## kaspar (Nov 9, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lexbeach* 
We went through phases of using sposies at night. We always used the seventh generation brand, and they worked great.

Lex

we love seventh generation too! we got them because they are chlorine-free etc etc, but soon discovered that they are great diapers aside from that... they are especially good at keeping big poops from leaking out the back at the waist!


----------



## kaspar (Nov 9, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *myjulybabes* 
Oh, and my own suggestion for those still diapering babies or toddlers would be 7th Generation. We used those a couple years ago and they worked nicely, no gel beads on the skin, no leaking. The biggest issue was that they aren't at all stretchy, so they might not work as well for a chubby baby.

maybe they have changed in the last couple of years? one of the tings we like most about them is the stretchiness! they are super stretchy!


----------



## DollbabyCP (Feb 19, 2007)

I have a boy that is almost 2 and one that is six months. I absolutely love my cloth diapers but have had to use disposables at one time or another. I no longer use any disposables since I have discovered wool diaper covers. We, in the past, used disposables only when we went out and at night. Once my oldest son hit about 1, he would always leak through and past every single brand of disposables out there. I got tired of changing bedding every morning and after every nap. Now with simple prefolds during the day and an addition of a hemp insert at nap or night, I've not had a leak since. Now I just have to change bedding when he decides to mash a banana on it.lol
I found that when I did use disposables, the pampers swaddlers were the best when they were little and then we went to huggies.
Christine


----------



## Isaacs_mom (Jul 19, 2006)

i am curious how this old thread got back to the top


----------



## heatherRN (Oct 18, 2006)

We used sposies until about 5 months. I agree with pp that pampers swaddlers are good for newborns! Then when my ds was big enough we tried tons of diapers! In the end, I like 7th gen during the day and Huggies overnites for bedtime.


----------



## Tiffany_PartyOf5 (Jan 5, 2007)

Pampers Swaddlers and Pampers Cruisers were the only ones that wouldnt give dd a rash


----------



## myjulybabes (Jun 24, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kaspar* 
maybe they have changed in the last couple of years? one of the tings we like most about them is the stretchiness! they are super stretchy!


That's entirely possible! I'll be looking for some for the next babe on the way here.









Oh and for non-natural brands, I always liked Luvs. Didn't leak, almost never had the gel bead problems, and not as expensive as Pampers or Huggies.


----------



## Thursday Girl (Mar 26, 2004)

once we forgot to pack diapes and ended up buying 7th gen., but they turn to gel, doesn't that mean they have the chemicals in them? I mean they say chlorine free and all that but nothing about the gel chemicals, anyone know?

also i had no idea sposes had those chemicals in them. i thought it unnatural that they turned to gel (my fisrt was sposied) and got generic brand so it wouldn't do that. I really wsitched for money and enviroment, i am always shocked to learn the health implications of so many mainstream things.


----------



## seamama11 (Jan 5, 2007)

7th generation, at 8.5 months we are finally make the full switch to cding, thanks to a lot of mammas on this board...








Sarah


----------



## Kewpie (Sep 21, 2004)

Huggies have worked the best when we've needed sposies.

Never tried Luvs. Lots of moms I know swear by Target brand, but those gave DD horrible rashes. Won't touch Pampers with a 10 foot pole, the smell without pee is enough to make me puke.

We've tried 7th Generation, had mixed results. Tabs were pretty horrible, they almost always stopped sticking before it was time for diaper change. And I don't understand whey they cost so much more, still plastic, still gel beads, inside is still bleached paper. Dunno, maybe I'm missing something.


----------



## MaPovak (Feb 7, 2007)

DD was/is sensitive to something in diapers (fragrance or a chemical we have no idea....but most of the time to me it seems to be fragrance that triggers it). The only type that works for her are the Huggies Supreme and the Pampers Swaddlers (how convient the super expensive ones), for awhile we could use the walmart brand (white cloud?) but I bought a pack one day and they smelled different...that night HUGE angry bumpy red rash just like what happened with the other brands we had to stop using so I haven't gone back.

Although now we seem to be able to use any brand of pull-up with few problems, but those don't seem to be scented so I really think the fragrance is the issue.

DD's allergies, the nasty goo (I hate that stuff it is so gross), environmental concerns, and the cost associated with buying the super premium diapers for almost 3 years is what led us to switch to CD. I am hoping with this baby we will only use sposies for long car trips or trips to the IL's (MIL would have an absolute bird if I washed dirty dipes in her precious washer...plus she would never let me touch it and I can't trust her to do dipes right she would double extra bleach them and add fabric softener because "I don't know how to wash things right").


----------



## PajamaMama (Dec 18, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Isaacs_mom* 
is their a website for 7th gen or any of the others , I too would like to try them out for my occasional sposie use ...
thanks lex for the link









You can subscribe on Amazon.com for regular delivery of 7th Generation. If you subscribe for regular delivery you get a discount on the price of the dipes. There is no shipping charge and you can cancel your sub at any time without penalty.

here's a link: http://www.amazon.com/o/ASIN/B000C9S...Frd%5Fi=507846

HTH!~


----------



## MollilyPan (Apr 2, 2007)

I don't really like any sposies much; but my son is allergic to them... it makes me sad that something so harsh on our babies bottoms is seen as "The norm."


----------



## mchalehm (Feb 5, 2007)

We're all-CD now, but my daughter was in sposies for her first 7 months. We used Target brand; she never had any gel problems and they never leaked. I liked them. (Just didn't like seeing them lined up in trash bags.)


----------



## ~Megan~ (Nov 7, 2002)

We will only use the Tushies as I am anti-gel. I had 2 packs when we went out of town to my mom's and used the leftovers when we moved to this home as it didn't have a washer and dryer for a while. I had to take diapers back to the old house to wash while I cleaned it up.


----------



## ~MoonGypsy~ (Aug 21, 2006)

7th Gen or the WF Generic work great for us.


----------



## sagira (Mar 8, 2003)

Seventh Generation

We have also used the Target brand with great success.


----------

